# General > Photography >  County show

## sparky

Having some fun at the show

----------


## froal

Some good pic's of the driving turnouts....!!!!  :Grin: 
Who's is the friesians ?
Can understand why they took part there was Big prize money for the Driving Turnout..!!

----------


## grumpyhippo

Weather wasn't as bad as the forcast suggested, good day for all.

----------


## North Light

sparky and grumpyhippo,

Good images, particularly like the first and fifth photographs.

----------


## bustergirl

whats the last pic of ?

----------


## carasmam

> whats the last pic of ?


I was just going to ask the same thing Bustergirl  :: 

Love the black horses and coach  ::

----------


## Betty

> whats the last pic of ?


I am certainly not up on farm machinery and am surprised I am even attempting to answer this,  but I think it might be an air seeder.  Anybody really know?

----------


## smithyhouse

The first photograph showing carriage driving is Mary Edmundson and groom heather tolworthy the horse is rosey. The pairs turn out is George Louttit with stallions tom and gerry.
George is from stromness.

----------


## Miss Dizzy

Cracking photos - lovely smiles! :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

> I am certainly not up on farm machinery and am surprised I am even attempting to answer this,  but I think it might be an air seeder.  Anybody really know?


Looks like something from Dr Who  ::

----------


## Ash87

Great pics  :Smile: 

Froal, the fresians are a man from Stromness, he had them at a wedding in Forss on the Friday then at the show on Saturday  :Smile:  I think it's two fresian stallions

----------


## wicker05

Great shots folks.

----------

